

Web Intelligence and Big Data - Coursera MooC from IIT - carlosgg
https://www.coursera.org/course/bigdata

======
carlosgg
Reviews:

[http://coursetalk.org/coursera/web-intelligence-and-big-
data](http://coursetalk.org/coursera/web-intelligence-and-big-data)

